# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Algae and holes in plants (pics included)



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, new to this forum, and to the hobby. This is my first aquarium, I started the aquarium in may of 2004. Here's my current setup: 
33 gallon
402 Hagen powerhead with quickfilter
Aquaclear HOB filter
100W of daylight fluorescent lighting
DIY CO2 with airstone
Normal plain gravel
I use "plant gro" micro nutrients once a week
Weekly water changes and gravel cleaning
I feed once a day very small amount (10-15 flakes for 11 fish)

ANyways I'll pretty much let the pics speak for themselves, my alternathera reineckii and ludwiga repens are not "performing" very well. Both are only producing leaves on the top of the stem and the lower leaves are falling off and dying making it kinda ugly. Also my Microsorum Pteroperus has holes in many of the leaves, possibly from my pleco?? Or maybe not. Just looking for some thought on these pics


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, new to this forum, and to the hobby. This is my first aquarium, I started the aquarium in may of 2004. Here's my current setup: 
33 gallon
402 Hagen powerhead with quickfilter
Aquaclear HOB filter
100W of daylight fluorescent lighting
DIY CO2 with airstone
Normal plain gravel
I use "plant gro" micro nutrients once a week
Weekly water changes and gravel cleaning
I feed once a day very small amount (10-15 flakes for 11 fish)

ANyways I'll pretty much let the pics speak for themselves, my alternathera reineckii and ludwiga repens are not "performing" very well. Both are only producing leaves on the top of the stem and the lower leaves are falling off and dying making it kinda ugly. Also my Microsorum Pteroperus has holes in many of the leaves, possibly from my pleco?? Or maybe not. Just looking for some thought on these pics


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

here


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

here's another one


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

and here's an overall pic of my tank just so you can see


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Holes in the java fern leaves can be caused by your pleco. The problem with A. reineckii probably is due to a macro nutrient shortage. The algae (which doesn't appear to be a major problem) is probably there mostly because plant growth isn't very good.


Roger Miller


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

You've got pretty high light. You've got CO2 being added. As Roger states, there is no mention of macro nutrients. You might want to check out www.gregwatson.com. Not sure if he ships to Canady. But, look into some KNO3, KH2PO4 and possibly some K2SO4. Depending on your KH reading, you might need something for that.

Do you have test kits for NO3, pH, KH and PO4? Those get to be essential also.

Good luck!
Brian.


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, I'm currently in thep process of getting myself some KN03, K2SO4, KH2PO4, MGSO4 and such for fertilization hopefully that will be the solution to my growth. THanks again,

Jason


----------



## Cougra (Mar 31, 2004)

JayJay:

In case you haven't found a source for those ferts, www.hydroponics.com is a Canadian Company that will ship across Canada. If you live in the GTA there are a few hydroponics stores listed on that site that has them in. I got the entire list you have for under $20 Can as well as trace elements and the quantity I got will last me a couple years!


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi, do you think you could give me a name and/or location of a hydroponics store in the GTA that has these ferts? That would be greatly appreciated! THanks,

Jason


----------



## j_hemlow (Sep 7, 2004)

Actually nevermind, I found one and am picking up the stuff tonight! Cheers!

Jason


----------

